

Nanny State Says: “Shhhhh That Commercial is Too Loud" - kevbin
http://techliberation.com/2009/10/08/nanny-state-says-shhhhh-that-commercial-is-too-loud/

======
foldr
>And isn’t “strident” the very adjective most commonly used to write off the
arguments of those with whom we disagree?

Erm, no, it isn't.

